# Really confused



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I have read all of the coupler threads I can find and I have scoured the Kadee website and now I am really confused, probably a sign of old age.

Could someone please tell me what Kadee coupler to order for the tender coupler of my Bachmann Connie?

What I want is a coupler that will best couple to my AMS freight cars with minimal surgery to my Connie.

Please keep it simple.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The simplest thing is to look it up on the Kadee site first, There is a menu on the site, in a gray bar called "CONVERSIONS" and there are 2 entries for large scale... 

What is listed for the 2-8-0 is "2-8-0 Consolidation.........................901† & 902†, 781" 

The little "t" means the new style coupler. 

There is a new generation that looks more realistic. You also have to decide between "G" scale and the "#1" scale. You have to pick that. 

Are you using stock couplers on the AMS coaches? 

There is no simple answer because you have to make some choices and also provide a bit more information, because coupler choice can also be related to the curves you have. 

Sorry, no simple answer... 

To recap: 

1. what couplers are you using on the AMS freight cars 
2. Will you standardize to all Kadee 
3. Do you want the smaller #1 or the G scale 
4. do you have track that goes up and down a lot? (bigger couplers stay together better) 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't go with Kadee, get the 1:20.3 AMS coupler. It comes in a bolt-on pocket that will bolt directly onto the rear (and front) of the B'mann 2-8-0. 



















Later, 

K


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg


You mention the 781. I ordered the 781 based on info from the Kadee sight. As far as I can tell, that coupler, even with the "medium offset," mounts too low to be able to couple to the AMS cars which have the standard AMS couplers.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the two posts in a row.

I have the 781 but have not done the exchange because it appears that it won't do the job. My track is level, my AMS cars will keep their original couplers for now, I'm not worried about the size.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I did the same install that Kevin suggests with the AMS 1:20.3 couplers. Direct bolt-on to the front and rear of the Connie. AND lines up just great for AMS cars.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think, and I know you want to keep it simple, that you need to decide #2 above..... first... (and that will rely on your answer to #1 above) 

All your other answers rely on this first. 

Based on your answer, the other question (coupler height) get's answered. Also, most people asking about Kadees are usually interested in the remote uncoupling. 

I'd make your overall decisions first. 

Greg


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave him alone with me a minute and I'll have him completely befuddled!

If the rest of your equipment has the ams coupler, just change this loco to match. Sounds like an easy conversion.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I could 'befuddle' him further and suggest the Ozark Miniatures Link and Pin couplers that I chose for my Bachmann Connie which came out looking really good for my log cars. I made it so I can unscrew the pocket coupler and convert it back to Kadees though to hook up to my other cars when I choose to. [Just kidding as to the OP but I wanted to illustrate that you can do a couple of set ups that can be unscrewed and swapped for different applications so it doesn't have to be a permanent mod.]

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodList.asp


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple? ..... wire bread ties. The only true universal large scale coupler! 

If the rest of your stuff has AMS couplers, and they work for you, then I'd second the suggestion of just using them on the locomotive too. 

If you're looking to change the whole fleet to kadees, then follow whatever kadee suggests


----------

